# Seizures?



## goatbarn25 (Aug 19, 2022)

dog


----------



## secuono (Aug 19, 2022)

Vet. 
No way internet people can diagnose. 
And if it is rabies, you shouldn't be touching the dog nor letting it touch things others may touch. If a wound or mucous membrane gets touched by saliva of a rabid animal, consider them dead unless given shots immediately.


----------

